# Cats. Do you ever get them figured out?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

The first 50+ years of life I was a cat hater. About 10 years ago I befriended a cat. I have been a lover ever since. About the time I think I have them figured out, they throw another behavior at me.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

similar story with me. I wasn't actually a cat "hater" for the first 44 years of my own life. I just didn't know anything about them. they were a big mystery to me! then a stray came into my life and I fell in love so hard I couldn't believe what I'd been missing all those years! Now I am a certified cat slave and also volunteer every week with them as well.

congratulations on seeing the light, Marshel!


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

I never try to figure cats out. Miss M surprises me every day with something different.
There was a raging thunderstorm last night. I was really surprised when she dived under the covers and stayed there all night. That's not her normal style.
The last T-Boomer we had here she disappeared into the walk-in closet and stayed there till morning.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I had a brother-sister pair that had completely different reactions to thunderstorms. He wasn't the least bit bothered, she hid under the bed for hours. She was the dominant one, too.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The short answer? You can try to figure them out, but "No", cats are always full of surprises!


----------



## flamesabers (Jun 16, 2015)

I would like to think I have a good understanding of my cats in terms of their body language and variety of "meows", but I know they can always find a way to surprise me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

The only way we'd figure them out is if they mutate into a different, figure-out-able species.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I love to try to get inside Amelia's head, but no, I never quite figure her out.


----------

